# AW Xtraction "Release 18" America's Finest??



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Anyone have a picture or know anything about them? I'm guessing it's Police cars?


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

There are 4 police cars plus 4 Iwheels in this release.


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

I am looking forward to these. I owned a '75 Monaco a few years back, and I liked the car. Putting a set of Aurora stock car wheels on them will improve their appearance quite a bit.


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

The Dodge Monaco's look like good material to make a custom Blues Brothers Bluesmobile


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

blue55conv said:


> There are 4 police cars plus 4 Iwheels in this release.


Where do you obtain such things when Autoworld's own website hasn't been updated in months?!


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Info on the America's Finest release was previewed on the AW Facebook page.

The AW slot car website is rarely updated. (http://autoworldslotcars.com)

The AW shopping website is updated when something new is available. Future releases appear just before they are released. (http://www.autoworldstore.com/category_s/5.htm)

The AW Facebook page occasionally has sneak peeks of upcoming releases and sets. (https://www.facebook.com/AutoWorldFans)


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I want the police car bodies (bodies only), all four of them.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

vansmack2 said:


> I want the police car bodies (bodies only), all four of them.


I'll pass on all of it.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

vansmack2 said:


> I want the police car bodies (bodies only), all four of them.


What chassis would you be using?


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

blue55conv said:


> What chassis would you be using?


TOMY Turbo, SRT, SG+, or Mega-G. any of these would be fine for me. Unlikely I would use the Mega-G though, since I have no spares of those.


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

...And they just appeared on everybody's favorite auction site!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201469831993?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

AFXRICK said:


> ...And they just appeared on everybody's favorite auction site!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201469831993?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


I saw those today.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AW-AFX-REL-...832930?hash=item2ee889aee2:g:U7cAAOSw4UtWTfAb


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Review coming shortly. Just did the photos today. Will also be covering the new Legends Stock Cars and Legends of Quarter Mile releases.

-Paul


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

U would think with todays micro led technology aw would of come up with a worked flashing light set up for these


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

That would add a few $$ to the already expensive $28 they are selling for now. Since I owned a 1974 Monaco police car a few years ago, I really wanted these, but really have an issue with their price. I will be converting the Chicago Police car to working headlamps and lightbar just like the real thing did in 1975.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

" ... we're on a mission from GOD! "


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

The light bars and bubblegum lights on both of the 74 Dodges do light up, but don't flash. I was surprised how nice the bubblegum lights work. I should have the reviews posted sometime tomorrow.

-Paul


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I love the Blue Brothers movie Rick. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

Me too. Good times!

My pair of Monacos will be here today. I have two sets of Aurora stocker wheels to replace those ridiculous AW issued wheels. I will be curious as to how these will run. They also might be getting new old Aurora chassis's too..


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Don't forget to check the traction magnet on all X-Traction UltraG cars. In the past, it's always been installed in low downforce orientation. Flipping it improves the performance significantly -- not just because of the downforce but the motor also seems to perform better. If you don't have a scale to check the magnetic downforce of the chassis with the magnet installed, you can still tell the difference. Take the magnet out and with the chassis upside-down, hold the magnet sideways about 3 inches above the magnet hole and let it drop. It will land in the optimal orientation. Press it back into the hole. In past releases, the downforce changes from 5-6 grams to as much as 15 grams by flipping the magnet.


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

I received the CHP and Chicago police Monacos. The Chicago car ran super out of the box. I used it's chassis for a white 1977 Trans Am I had. It now has an NOS Aurora chassis with stocker wheels under it. Looks MUCH better.

The CHP car barely ran, and would deslot almost immediately. The ridiculous copper contacts under the shoes that are used for the lighting electrical contact were to blame. That chassis was parted out. The car now has an NOS Aurora chassis with stocker wheels under it. I am happy with the looks of the body. However, the steady light for the lightbar is kinda disappointing. With the extremely low roof line, it will be virtually impossible to add the alternating Aurora light platter to these cars.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

AFXRICK, check around scale train areas. there are a couple premanufactured LED arrays that flash sequentialy in various colors.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Just putting this out there: What is the point of the "iWheels"? White cars with white wheels and tires? Just curious. I always thought they were hideous and always passed on those.


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

It's a carryover of the White Lightning Johnny Lightning Playing Mantis products. I agree, most of them are ugly and I don't care if they are rare.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

AFXRICK said:


> It's a carryover of the White Lightning Johnny Lightning Playing Mantis products. I agree, most of them are ugly and I don't care if they are rare.


Ok, and forgive my ignorance but: What are White Lightnings? LOL Sorry I only recently found out about the iWheels so, there you go


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Johnny Lightning had diecast acrs with special decorations, wheels and tires that were called "White Lightnings".
when they got into the slot car business, they carried that over.
Hot Wheels has something that I think is called Treasur Hunt which, apparently are limited numbers of special cars.
theses seem to attract "collectors" and since all are limited (?) in quantity become more expensive as time goes on.
when Auto World took over some of the business from Johnny Lightning, they continued the tradition of "White Lightnings" but change the term to "I-Wheels".
there is probably a lot more to all of it, but that is what I know 

I think

?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Tuxedo, welcome back
password protect your WiFi. .... !!!!
LOL


----------

